# Detroit Crew! Smokers Outlet - Roseville this Thursday 3pm-7pm



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Detroit Crew,

I will be doing an Oliva event this Thursday at the Smokers Outlet in Roseville, MI from 3pm - 7pm. Hopefully some of you can make it out! :ss


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I will be there. Hopefully Ian and I won't be the only CS gorillas in attendance.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> I will be there. Hopefully Ian and I won't be the only CS gorillas in attendance.


Ill c what I can do, I'm working afternoons this week 4p-12a training.

I do want to score a few of those full body sticks we smoked at Fish Bones there were out of site..


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I will try to attend


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill c what I can do, I'm working afternoons this week 4p-12a training.
> 
> I do want to score a few of those full body sticks we smoked at Fish Bones there were out of site..


Stop by and I'll give ya one, I'd give you a couple more, but I don't have many left. You can get em here:
http://www.discountcigars.org/cigars.asp?parentval=274


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm from Windsor, and go to the US almost weekly just for Oliva Cigars (impossible to find here). I'll really make an effort to get out there...(if you allow Canuckians!!)


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

RRocket said:


> I'm from Windsor, and go to the US almost weekly just for Oliva Cigars (impossible to find here). I'll really make an effort to get out there...(if you allow Canuckians!!)


US customs doesn't seem to mind DragonMan and Old Sailor in, so you shouldn't have a problem getting over here!


----------

